

How to cook like a pro with 30 minutes a day  - nszanto
http://www.kptncook.com/

======
arcadius
Shucks, I had just started working on something very similar as a project!
Introducing cooking to people who wouldn't otherwise consider it reasonable or
possible for their lifestyle is a fantastic thing to strive for and I wish you
all the best.

~~~
nszanto
Thanks @arcadius! Please download the app and give us your feedback! We're
always looking for new ways to empower people to be the Kptn of their kitchen,
there's always time for a healthy, delicious meal!

